# Campy Super Record EPS



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Went to my LBS today and they had a carbon Parlee frame with all Super Record EPS installed on it hanging from a bike stand. Now you know I could not leave without playing with it for about 30 minutes. My impression of the group, WOW!!!!!. Never felt anything like it. Tried Shimano on stand before at same LBS doesn't compare. The front shifting is crazy fast. You hit that button and the chain is just grabbed and lifted up immediately. The rear can never confuse it. By the way sliding down all gears at once, have to do it to appreciate it. Don't want to start a mechanical vs. electric battle but It IS SO SWEET!!!!!!!!! I'm sold. 

Mar


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the input, however I (we) know it. ( got EPS group in late April)









I will never ever go back to mechanical, I have mechanical on my crossbike and waiting EPS Athena to arrive.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Went to my LBS today and they had a carbon Parlee frame with all Super Record EPS installed on it hanging from a bike stand. Now you know I could not leave without playing with it for about 30 minutes. My impression of the group, WOW!!!!!. Never felt anything like it. Tried Shimano on stand before at same LBS doesn't compare. The front shifting is crazy fast. You hit that button and the chain is just grabbed and lifted up immediately. The rear can never confuse it. By the way sliding down all gears at once, have to do it to appreciate it. Don't want to start a mechanical vs. electric battle but It IS SO SWEET!!!!!!!!! I'm sold.
> 
> Mar


I'm saving some coins now for an EPS-spec Cyfac. I want a fully EPS-spec frame to get the best performance and vanity points ;-). But that makes it a complete and more expensive purchase! There was a Japanese website that ran a side-by-side test, video on YouTube.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Once you go Campagnolo, you won't use anything else. I use the Shimano Dura Ace Di2 before, but the Campagnolo EPS SR is so much better in my opinion. I love my Dogma 2 EPS SR bike.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Tumppi nice bike. Your very lucky to have EPS ,wish I did. I love my Campy Chorus and I am always amazed at how fluid it works. Like a Fine Swiss Watch, but I think how much more enjoyable shifting would be with EPS. Maybe done the road. Also, say that video orange_julius nice comparison. Watched it about 20 times. AnthonyL88 sweet ride that Dogma and with EPS SR, TOPS!!

Mar


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

AnthonyL88, 

care to explain the differences in shift quality comparing Di2 with Campagnolo's EPS?
what makes the EPS better? 

thanks.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agreed.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/i-rode-eps-267503.html





gofast2wheeler said:


> Went to my LBS today and they had a carbon Parlee frame with all Super Record EPS installed on it hanging from a bike stand. Now you know I could not leave without playing with it for about 30 minutes. My impression of the group, WOW!!!!!. Never felt anything like it. Tried Shimano on stand before at same LBS doesn't compare. The front shifting is crazy fast. You hit that button and the chain is just grabbed and lifted up immediately. The rear can never confuse it. By the way sliding down all gears at once, have to do it to appreciate it. Don't want to start a mechanical vs. electric battle but It IS SO SWEET!!!!!!!!! I'm sold.
> 
> Mar


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Maverick said:


> AnthonyL88,
> 
> care to explain the differences in shift quality comparing Di2 with Campagnolo's EPS?
> *what makes the EPS better?*
> ...


There are some electro-mechanical differences. One is that the battery and computer (and I think the drive hardware) are all the same across Super Record, Record and Athena. I'm not sure about the Di2, but I do know that the batteries were different between the original Dura-Ace and Ultegra versions. Basically you get the same electronics along with the mechanical hardware appropriate to that group.

The EPS Ride Home mode seems to work differently from the Di2 Crash Recovery (?) mode. Both decouple the rear derailleur from the drive unit to prevent damage. However, as I understand, if you have a catastrophic electronic failure with EPS you can position the derailleur manually to the gear you would like. Di2 will only recouple to the position where it was previously. The Di2 system is only designed to prevent damage if the bike goes down. The EPS system does that as well as provide any option if there is a catastrophic electronic failure (dead battery, dead computer, system fault, etc.).

Di2 requires an external device for diagnostics. I believe the list price is approaching $400. Most people would not buy this, but a shop would. In contrast, EPS has internal diagnostics and does not require an external device.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Maverick said:


> AnthonyL88,
> 
> care to explain the differences in shift quality comparing Di2 with Campagnolo's EPS?
> what makes the EPS better?
> ...


Two of my friends have Di2, and I have EPS. None of us notice a difference in shift quality. We all agreed that Campy had two advantages:

1. The levers are more comfortable
2. Campy has a more distinctive click in the shifters. They both have said that they sometimes have to look back to see if they shifted on the Di2 system.

And my personal opinion is that Campy is better for women and people with small hands.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I have mech. D/A on all 5 of my bikes,I tried campy at the campy tent while the pro race was here,gotta say it shifted fast and flawless,I really like the hoods,I had campy mech. when it first came out long ago,what I like is how easy it is to hit a shift in the drops, as they dropped the shift button down & it's easy to use your thumb as apposed to shimano which takes a stretch to make a shift,if I go electronic looks like campy is on the list for me.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tumppi said:


> Thanks for the input, however I (we) know it. ( got EPS group in late April)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the Campy EPS manual, your hoods are angled way too high.


Beautiful bike none-the-less :thumbsup: !


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> According to the Campy EPS manual, your hoods are angled way too high.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bike none-the-less :thumbsup: !


Yes, I know but not "way" too much, just about 1.5cm. I like it this way with classic style bars. I have had this setup about 20 years and I have also douple wrapped tape on the bar. Should I get punishment? :cryin:

Thanks anyway.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tumppi said:


> Yes, I know but not "way" too much, just about 1.5cm. I like it this way with classic style bars. I have had his setup about 20 years and I have also douple wrapped tape on the bar. Should I get punishment? :cryin:
> 
> Thanks anyway.



Ah, roger that!


I figured it was fit-preference.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

joeyb1000 said:


> Two of my friends have Di2, and I have EPS. None of us notice a difference in shift quality. We all agreed that Campy had two advantages:
> 
> 1. The levers are more comfortable
> 2. Campy has a more distinctive click in the shifters. They both have said that they sometimes have to look back to see if they shifted on the Di2 system.


+1 :thumbsup: I have ridden both systems and this are two major advantages.

and few more
3. Campy has multisift**
4. Better "ride home" mechanism

+ some minor advantages
5. more weatherproof system
6. 11 speed**

** new shimano Di2 has probably these features also


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tumppi said:


> +1 :thumbsup: I have ridden both systems and this are two major advantages.
> 
> and few more
> 3. Campy has multisift**
> ...


Also, you get the same battery and electronics with Super Record, Record and Athena. With Di2, Ultegra has a less powerfu battery than the original Dura-Ace.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I am waiting for 12 speed wireless.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

David Loving said:


> I am waiting for 12 speed wireless.


We've had this discussion before. I think the only thing you gain with wireless is cosmetics. And multiple radios would be involved unless they could work out some sort of multiplexing scheme. Each shifter would have sending units, but each derailleur would need a sender AND a receiver. The control unit would also need to have both a sender and a receiver. That's a lot of complication for minimal gain...


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

And wondering how the Super Record EPS compares to the yet released DA 9070? Go with Campy? or wait until October 18th when the new DA 9070 is supposed to be released (as of today that is the date). Understand the cost difference. Just wondering about performance or any other implication.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

BlackKnight said:


> And wondering how the Super Record EPS compares to the yet released DA 9070? Go with Campy? or wait until October 18th when the new DA 9070 is supposed to be released (as of today that is the date). Understand the cost difference. Just wondering about performance or any other implication.


Remember that the way the positioning is set up by Campagnolo, Record (not Super Record) is aimed at Dura-Ace, for both mechanical and EPS systems.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> I'm saving some coins now for an *EPS-spec Cyfac*. I want a fully EPS-spec frame to get the best performance and vanity points ;-). But that makes it a complete and more expensive purchase! There was a Japanese website that ran a side-by-side test, video on YouTube.


I don't think there is such a thing as an EPS-spec frame. I believe it was stated during the introduction last November that EPS would be compatible with the frames designed to accomodate Di2 hardware...

The entry for the Absolu V2 on the Cyfac site apperas to confirm this:

_"Shimano Di2 and Campagnolo EPS full integration OR internal derailleur cable routing."_


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

*Battery ?*

So how long do the batteries last before replacing / recharging ? Daily ? Weekly ? 

I'm still running 10spd Record, stuff is great ! But some day my bike habit will win, and I will have to get something new........

Thanks in advance 

Bill


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

WildBill said:


> So how long do the batteries last before replacing / recharging ? Daily ? Weekly ?
> 
> I'm still running 10spd Record, stuff is great ! But some day my bike habit will win, and I will have to get something new........
> 
> ...


Don't worry about replacing the battery, because you'll buy a couple of new bikes before needing to replace the battery. The battery will give you 500 charges, if you ride 500k a month you need to charge the battery once every 3 months and if you ride 2000k a month then you'll need to charge the battery once a month.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Tumppi said:


> Thanks for the input, however I (we) know it. ( got EPS group in late April)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exceptional bike you have. I have owned a Look roadbike with Campy mechanical, but that bike is another world. :thumbsup:

Quick question please. Does Campy EPS have thumb shifters like standard Campy?...or do they have a different button arrangement for shifting gears?

Thanks and congrats.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just recharged after 1,500 miles (The indicator light just went from blinking green to yellow)


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> Exceptional bike you have. I have owned a Look roadbike with Campy mechanical, but that bike is another world. :thumbsup:
> 
> Quick question please. Does Campy EPS have thumb shifters like standard Campy?...or do they have a different button arrangement for shifting gears?
> 
> Thanks and congrats.


The EPS brake/shifters look very similar to the mechanical units. If you squint, you probably can't tell the difference. The thumb lever is slightly different in position and shape. I think they were correct in mimicing the mechanical system. Shimano Di2 stuff is harder to use with gloves. You're OK until you ride in cold weather.

Go to the Campagnolo web site. They have a parallel site just for EPS. Everything is there: parts specifications, history, installation and adjustment videos, etc.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Damn...
I'm in a dilemma..all my roadbikes are all 11 speed mechanical, SR11 and R11.
and I just got this..










should I swallow the EPS pill?? the upgrade cost is ridiculously high :mad2:


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

Maverick said:


> Damn...
> I'm in a dilemma..all my roadbikes are all 11 speed mechanical, SR11 and R11.
> and I just got this..
> 
> ...


With a bike like that that looks that good? Anything else, but the EPS seems anti-climactic!

Seriously, if you have the coin, go EPS, particularly if you ride many hills of grades where you need to go to your small ring. The ability to instantaneously change rings and gears to adjust to the best gear is wonderful. You learn quickly to hold the shifter down for the right few moments to change the correct number of gears making that change very fast. You won't regret it (if you have the coin).


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

And THE good news is that there Will be à new battery in 2013/14 which Will still fit in THE systeem but Will be smaller or can be hidden in THE frame. At least that is what I have been told by Campa rep.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maverick said:


> Damn...
> I'm in a dilemma..all my roadbikes are all 11 speed mechanical, SR11 and R11.
> and I just got this..
> 
> ...


A Cipollini :thumbsup: !!



I priced a full SR EPS (With the exception of battery charger, cassette and chain. Those two I chose Chorus.) for $3300. on Wiggle.com.

Check it out!


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Full EPS SR can be bought cheaper in the Netherlands. Happy to assist in getting it. Send PM.


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

You'll go blind riding that.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Damn...
> I'm in a dilemma..all my roadbikes are all 11 speed mechanical, SR11 and R11.
> and I just got this..
> 
> should I swallow the EPS pill?? the upgrade cost is ridiculously high :mad2:


I think you're blowing smoke as some of us know what a Super Mario frame and Lightweight wheels cost...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@flatlander, 

Far from it. The EPS may or may not be the holy grail to some. The SR mechanical may still have its place amongst all electronic components, be it SR EPS or the new Dura Ace 9000s Di2. Some fellow owners has mentioned that the 'feel' of the Campagnolo's mechanical groupo was the main factor which got them into using Campagnolo at the first place. 
SR mechanical vs SR EPS is akin to a fully automatic vs manual transmission sports car? 
Both has its pros and cons and I'm still judging which suits me best. 

Haven't test rode any EPS groupo and its impossible for me to judge anything though. 

Cheers!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Maverick said:


> @flatlander,
> 
> Far from it. The EPS may or may not be the holy grail to some. The SR mechanical may still have its place amongst all electronic components, be it SR EPS or the new Dura Ace 9000s Di2. Some fellow owners has mentioned that the 'feel' of the Campagnolo's mechanical groupo was the main factor which got them into using Campagnolo at the first place.
> SR mechanical vs SR EPS is akin to a fully automatic vs manual transmission sports car?
> ...


I have ridden S/R EPS...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/i-rode-eps-267503.html

But, my point was more about the money. Road Bike Action just tested an RB1000 in their October issue (I'm looking at the article right now). Not to be insensitive, but it would seem to me that if one can afford a $7000 frame, complaining about Super Record EPS may fall on deaf ears.

And no, EPS and Di2 are not fully automatic. Fully automatic would require that the shifts are timed according to its own logic, but that's not what happens. The electronics only carry out the shift based upon the rider's signal. In other words, there is no Drive setting as in a car with an automatic transmission.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> Also, you get the same battery and electronics with Super Record, Record and Athena. With Di2, Ultegra has a less powerfu battery than the original Dura-Ace.


Wrong. Ultegra and Dura Ace 7970 use the same battery unit.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

When Ultegra Di2 was introduced, a test article from a prominent magazine or web site (can't remember which) quoted a lesser max distance for the Ultegra battery. In checking the data, both Dura-Ace and Ultegra Di2 systems have the same battery listed: SM-BTR1. It could have been that they got the right number, but the wrong units. Don't know, but anyway that information was evidently incorrect.


----------



## JC1974 (May 29, 2012)

I have both mechanical SR on my Dogma and EPS on my new baby. Simply put, EPS is worth every penny. It is fast and simply amazing. The feel is great, honestly there is nothing that I would change. 

Here is a quick phone picture of my EPS on my new LOOK 695 on Lightweight Meilestein clinchers.


----------

